# justifying the Cope



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a good example of the importance of mastering the cope to maximize time and make a good profit while at the same time giving the customer an excellent product. 
After installing the beams which we had pre finished in the shop I took measurements made a diagram and lettered and numbered each bay and piece of molding . This ceiling was not very ornate but it was massive . I cut and coped all the pieces in the shop. My helper and I went to site I nailed the crown and he followed behind with a blend all stick from Mohawk to fill nail holes. We were done in 1hr 15min.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

1hr 15min, incredible, how much shop time??? That would take me a long time, I definitely would have to invest in on of those coping rigs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's the best way IMO to do as much in the shop as possible, minimizing the installation. An hour and 15 minutes...what took so long?:laughing:












 









.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> 1hr 15min, incredible, how much shop time??? That would take me a long time, I definitely would have to invest in on of those coping rigs.


It was a light day in the shop two breaks and a full hour lunch. I cut all the pieces and cut all the copes my helper followed behind with a good wood rasp and a rat tail. We put all four pieces together and Saran wrapped them together as a bay. There were forty bays consisting of a hundred and twenty copes. I try to push and teach my men to be very efficient. When there done with a tool it goes right back to Where it goes . On the way to an install I am reviewing job with my men we talk the whole way there. What tools do we need to bring in. Where are we going to set up. Who's going to do What. It's nice to see your men get behind You and into there work. When I'm on a certain step they have the next tool ready to hand me without even asking. I have had a lot of guys come and go and have found over years of being disappointed that it's best to hire guys with little to no experience and train them the way I want them to work. Organization is the key. When I'm on the road for installs I have two folding tables. My guys and I enter the house scope it out set up tables all tools, screw boxes are laid out like a surgeon chop saw,table saw compressor with flex eel hoses are set up. Any tool used go right back to table. Years of constantly thinking of ways to maximize efficiency has paid off the high end builders in my area use me exclusively for all there trim,built ins and Cabinets. Every job has a three ring binder with floor plans, elevations, appliance specs the door style, finish hardware selection etc. Every night before we leave site we make a finish list what's left do we need anything from shop helps get are minds ready for next day. Before I had my own business and worked for other cabinet shops it looked like a tornado had hit the shop or home we were working in. You spend more time looking for stuff than working. In the morning instead of taking the first thirty minutes setting up for the day the guys were in and out all day to Truck getting different tools by the end of the day they had just about emptied the truck and now were looking at a two hour clean up Just to leave. Out of the eight possible work hours the boss is getting five if he is lucky this drove me nuts. But it made me who I am today maybe even a little OCD


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's the best way IMO to do as much in the shop as possible, minimizing the installation. An hour and 15 minutes...what took so long?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slacking


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MastersHand said:


> Out of the eight possible work hours the boss is getting five if he is lucky this drove me nuts.



Employees don't realize how good they have it. Where else can they get paid to go to the bathroom.











 









.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Employees don't realize how good they have it. Where else can they get paid to go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true and these youngsters must have an epidemic with there prostate or bladder because they seems to go every fifteen minutes. To many view there job as Just a paycheck fortunately I've found some that care


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Very true and these youngsters must have an epidemic with there prostate or bladder because they seems to go every fifteen minutes. To many view there job as Just a paycheck fortunately I've found some that care


Most the guys who are like this drink lots of energy drinks or highly caffeinated beverages. 

MastersHand, I love how you do things. Very impressive. I did a TV installation in a remote area of northern WI and had to be ultra prepared for the job. No way I could get more tools or parts, especially in November. I was very well organized (although I just had tools in a box) but knowing what I had and where it was saved me an immense amount of time and made it a bit more stress free.

Beautiful ceiling work. 

Evan


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> maybe even a little OCD


Yeah, _maybe_


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ocd*

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/OCD  bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Agree 100% with the observation of how folks waste SO much time with clutter and general lack of organizational skills.

Also agree that the time you spend,thinking about ways to improve "flow" will come back to you three-fold,in time and $$.And have grown tired over the years trying to explain that concept.Some craftsman are naturally un-organized,which is such a foriegn notion that I can't process it?I'm a cabinet maker....drwrs n drs.....neatness counts.BW


----------

